# Delamination



## tcoyle2 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am at the first step of what sounds like a long path from what I read here.

I have found de lamination on the front cap of my 2006 26RKS. Love the unit but this is still working on me. Keystone didn't offer any apology or assistance when I inquired to the cost of replacement parts and estimated labor. They just related they are not authorized to sell to the public and dealers are the only people that could give repalcement panel cost and labor estimates.

Again this group is the best source of information and I wondering what is the normal drill?

I still can't beleave that a company that is selling travel trailers to the public has not figured out how to make the front of the unit survive more than a couple of years when they know they will be towed at 55 to 65 MPHs.

Sorry for the whining.

tim


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I feel you pain. I had the front panel of my unit replaced with 2 weeks of warranty expiration so it was less than a year old. If your is out of warranty My advice would be to work with the dealer and calling Keystone making sure they know you are aware that the Outbacks have had a major front panel delam problem for years. If you don't get any were work your way up the Keystone management chain all the way to the CEO if neccessary.


----------



## tcoyle2 (Dec 3, 2007)

FraTra said:


> I feel you pain. I had the front panel of my unit replaced with 2 weeks of warranty expiration so it was less than a year old. If your is out of warranty My advice would be to work with the dealer and calling Keystone making sure they know you are aware that the Outbacks have had a major front panel delam problem for years. If you don't get any were work your way up the Keystone management chain all the way to the CEO if neccessary.


Thanks for the advise. I have started as you suggest and have contacted the BBB at thier location as well. I will let you know how it goes but sounds like most here already understand.

Thanks for the responce.

tim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Our 2006 28krs had the same delamination issue, but we were fortunate that our dealer caught it while it was in for other repairs and still under warranty. Yes, Keystone is well aware of the problem and should take care of it for you no matter what. It's not your fault that they used a few too many bad batches of glue when setting the front caps in place


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't have this issue, knock on wood, but good luck in getting yours resolved.

Bob


----------



## bery's roo (Jul 6, 2007)

tcoyle2 said:


> I am at the first step of what sounds like a long path from what I read here.
> 
> I have found de lamination on the front cap of my 2006 26RKS. Love the unit but this is still working on me. Keystone didn't offer any apology or assistance when I inquired to the cost of replacement parts and estimated labor. They just related they are not authorized to sell to the public and dealers are the only people that could give repalcement panel cost and labor estimates.
> 
> ...


 Hey Tim sorry it took so long to reply,the 1600$ was for a replacement of the front cap,as it was delam from top to bottom..895$ labor and 800 for the front cap..Said it comes in one large peice and has to be cut to fit..Oh and no warrenty on the parts against delam again...:-(


----------



## jentee (Aug 13, 2008)

We have a 2003 Outback 28BHS that has the delamination problem. I have not contacted Keystone, but plan to in the near future. Does anyone know if this is dangerous to drive down the road? We had been wanting to sell this unit, but not sure if we will be able to with this issue going on...


----------



## tcoyle2 (Dec 3, 2007)

bery said:


> I am at the first step of what sounds like a long path from what I read here.
> 
> I have found de lamination on the front cap of my 2006 26RKS. Love the unit but this is still working on me. Keystone didn't offer any apology or assistance when I inquired to the cost of replacement parts and estimated labor. They just related they are not authorized to sell to the public and dealers are the only people that could give repalcement panel cost and labor estimates.
> 
> ...


 Hey Tim sorry it took so long to reply,the 1600$ was for a replacement of the front cap,as it was delam from top to bottom..895$ labor and 800 for the front cap..Said it comes in one large peice and has to be cut to fit..Oh and no warrenty on the parts against delam again...:-(
[/quote]

Bery,

Thanks for the feedback. The dealer I bought my unit from estimated $5,000 per end cap.

I have not had time to work the issues yet as my DW fell and broke her ankle in three places while we were in Portland, during our planned 85 day vacation. Could have done a movie of the return trip and made the money for the end cap replacement. DW on drugs for pain, 45 pound pit bull, 30 foot trailer and a 1500 mile trip. I won't forget this one for a while.

Againg thanks

tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

tcoyle2 said:


> Bery,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. The dealer I bought my unit from estimated *$5,000 per end cap*.
> 
> tim


Stop by Coeur d Alene and I will do the repair for $2,500. $150 for the parts and the rest for consumables (i.e. Beer). Sounds like your dealer wants to take you for a ride.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Bery,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. The dealer I bought my unit from estimated *$5,000 per end cap*.
> 
> tim


Stop by Coeur d Alene and I will do the repair for $2,500. $150 for the parts and the rest for consumables (i.e. Beer). Sounds like your dealer wants to take you for a ride.
[/quote]

Andy, is there ANYTHING you can't do?







You ARE the man, does Louise know this?

Check out this crack on ours, discovered while on vacation. Dealer has called Keystone and is waiting for answer. In addition, there is MOLD on the roof on the rubber. Dealer says there is dip in the roof and water sits there. Waiting for Keystone to respond.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Andy, is there ANYTHING you can't do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T, that looks like it's growing (ie. "getting worse" ...._not_ "sprouting legs") ....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Andy, is there ANYTHING you can't do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T, that looks like it's growing (ie. "getting worse" ...._not_ "sprouting legs") ....








[/quote]

well, the dealer says it's cracked as far it's going to , how he knows that I don't know. It didn't crack anymore on the way home from the Teton's so maybe he's right? Rick put caulking on it.


----------



## bery's roo (Jul 6, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Andy, is there ANYTHING you can't do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T, that looks like it's growing (ie. "getting worse" ...._not_ "sprouting legs") ....








[/quote]

well, the dealer says it's cracked as far it's going to , how he knows that I don't know. It didn't crack anymore on the way home from the Teton's so maybe he's right? Rick put caulking on it.
[/quote]

Ok,$2000 later> the delamination of the front cap is fixed..As stated in one other post no warrenty on delamination again,we will wait and see.Talked to Keystone,SORRY over 1year old and second owner,diden't even offer to pick up the labor...So there goes a upgrade to a bigger Outback..and me dissing the Outback TT every chance I get,I know i will catch a lot of crap over that statement,sorry just how i feel...For what it's worth i do like the TT,just me and the misses so just right for us...Bery


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

bery said:


> Andy, is there ANYTHING you can't do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T, that looks like it's growing (ie. "getting worse" ...._not_ "sprouting legs") ....








[/quote]

well, the dealer says it's cracked as far it's going to , how he knows that I don't know. It didn't crack anymore on the way home from the Teton's so maybe he's right? Rick put caulking on it.
[/quote]

Ok,$2000 later> the delamination of the front cap is fixed..As stated in one other post no warrenty on delamination again,we will wait and see.Talked to Keystone,SORRY over 1year old and second owner,diden't even offer to pick up the labor...So there goes a upgrade to a bigger Outback..and me dissing the Outback TT every chance I get,I know i will catch a lot of crap over that statement,sorry just how i feel...For what it's worth i do like the TT,just me and the misses so just right for us...Bery
[/quote]

I hear ya. Thouh most companies will not extend warranty coverage to second owners. I still understand your frustration as I have had multiple issue with my Outback including delam. All mine was covered under warranty, however it's 2 years old now and out of warranty. I have NO confidence it will be trouble free in the future and do not recomend them to others and will not upgrade to another Outback model. From all my research over the years I don't think any RV is without these type of issues so not sure what I'll get next, the quality ones would require upgrading TV to a diesel and that aint happening. The biggest issue with me is Keystone keeps making a product they know is defective. RVs are traded and sold pretty often and I think they rely on the problem ocurring after original owner sells or trade the TT.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I had the problem was caught during the PDI and fixed under warranty. I always worry that new cap will do the same thing. I was thinking that if it does it again I will find a panel made from a different manufacture maybe I will do it myself. I can't see spending money on something what will do it again and no warranty.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

My Outbacker neighbor has front cap delam on his 2005 25 RSS, It gets worse every year (larger area). Keystone said that delam is not a structural or safety problem, just cosmetic. So no fix unless he pays for it. Amazing my 2004 26RS had zero delam. I tell you, the Keystone folks made better campers when they were getting away with smoking happy weed on their breaks.

Randy


----------

